# The Mister Cycle



## monkeylight (Aug 14, 2009)

Please help!  Sorry to repeat myself but I posted a long inquiry with pictures in General Discussion.  I'm looking for info about a very cool Miyata bike called the Mister Cycle.  Not sure if it's prewar but it could be.  Please check my other post and let me know if you have any info that could help.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## roysimpson (Aug 29, 2012)

*roysimpson*



monkeylight said:


> Please help!  Sorry to repeat myself but I posted a long inquiry with pictures in General Discussion.  I'm looking for info about a very cool Miyata bike called the Mister Cycle.  Not sure if it's prewar but it could be.  Please check my other post and let me know if you have any info that could help.  Thanks a bunch!




Hiya.Re Mister Cycle,I have just acquired a ladies version of this bike.Its in pretty good condition considering its age.The previous owner told me it was purchased in Burma after the war in the 1950s.It still has its original bell and a pump.Is that any help? roysimpson


----------



## Iverider (Aug 29, 2012)

How about some links? Photos? Help us help you.


----------

